# *Contest Now Closed* Grizzly Coolers Cooler Giveaway!



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to our new sponsor Grizzly Coolers! Grizzly Coolers are proudly envisioned, engineered, tooled, tested, perfected, and produced by Grizzly Coolers in Decorah, Iowa, USA. With features you won't find anywhere else and superior quality, Grizzly is the outdoor everything cooler. Whether you're spending a week at hunting camp, or the water trying to land that next lunker!

*And now a very special giveaway from our sponsor Grizzly Coolers. 2 Lucky Winners will receive one (1) Grizzly 40 in their choice of standard colors.

All you have to do to participate in the drawing is answer the following question; Tell us whatâ€™s your favorite feature(s) of a Grizzly Cooler are?
Our Name
Our Logo
Our Color Options
Our Price
Our Overall Design
Our Molded-in hinge with stainless steel pin
Our 2â€ drain plug for easy, quick draining
Our Full length drain channels
Our BearClawâ„¢ Latches require no hardware and keep a secure grip
Our Combo Molded-in heavy duty handles with Rope Handle with nylon sleeved rubber handle
Our 2â€ Tiedown slots
Our Embossed ruler on lid
Our Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA
Other*

*2 Winners will be drawn randomly on Thursday February 13th, 2014.*


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Made in USA and Lifetime Warranty


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Everything.......................


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Made in USA


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Made in USA, Price


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I really like the Lifetime warranty!


----------



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

Made in USA and the more affordable price compared to competitors


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Made in the USA
Price


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Made in the USA and warranty. Now bust out.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I like it all. You have hot all the points that the consumers have been asking from the "big players" for some time.


----------



## TCodyAg08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lifetime warranty. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## aaronlittle (Jun 12, 2006)

Made in America, Price, Warrenty.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Made in USA!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Our Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA


----------



## ReelMajek (Aug 16, 2011)

"*Our Lifetime Warranty*"


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Made in America and overall construction


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Made in USA and ruler on top! Nice looking cooler!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

made in USA and warrenty


----------



## ReelMajek (Aug 16, 2011)

:cheers:And the colors!!!!!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Made in the Great USA!
Lifetime Warranty is second.


----------



## BellaireTX (Dec 11, 2012)

I like the concept of the 2" plug

Appreciate the opportunity to enter and will put it to good use.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

all the key features

got a spot all picked out


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

like the drain channel


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

USA
Lifetime warranty
2" drain


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

made in USA


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

made in the USA with a lifetime warranty


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA


----------



## Gbingham (Jul 26, 2013)

Durable


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

All the features of the Grizzly Cooler indicate it is a very well built cooler. I especially like the fact that is is made in the USA and has a lifetime warranty. The fact that is has the tiedown slots and the ruler on top, as well as all the other features, are a bonus.


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

Lifetime warranty, 2" drain plug, & drain channels


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Made in the USA!! And 2" drain plug!
James


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Color options!
Hard to choose just one.
Thank you for the give away opportunity!


----------



## El First Draw (Dec 11, 2012)

Made in USA is important, the larger 2" drain, the total greater quality


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I like all of the points.. The name, logo, colors, price is on point for the rugged design which also includes a ruler (nice touch) and of course -a lifetime warranty on a product proudly MADE IN THE USA!


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

*
Our Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA
*


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Go Grizzly !!*

Our Name - Grizzy says it all and speaks toughness

Color Options
Overall Design
Molded-in hinge with stainless steel pin
2â€ drain plug for easy, quick draining
Our Full length drain channels
BearClawâ„¢ Latches require no hardware and keep a secure grip
Combo Molded-in heavy duty handles with Rope Handle with nylon sleeved rubber handle
2â€ Tiedown slots
Embossed ruler on lid
Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Grizzly name is cool.
2" drains will be very functional
Made in USA is always a great thing as is Lifetime Warranty.
Thanks for sponsoring 2cool.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

The fact y'all are giving two away


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

I like all of the features of the Grizzly coolers especially made in U.S.A. The blue one would look real good in my boat.


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

Made in the USA and price


----------



## cocacola08 (Aug 16, 2010)

Lifetime Warranty


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Easy, that they are made in the USA and anyone that stands by their product like y'all do is someone I want to do business with.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Made in USA and warranty. Color choices are cool too.


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

2â€ drain plug for easy, quick draining


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

*Full length drain channels

*


----------



## texan1800 (Jul 15, 2006)

Made in USA!!


----------



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

Lifetime warranty


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Ruler on lid


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Made in the USA and lifetime warranty. Cost is a very close 3rd.


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Made in USA and Lifetime Warranty, and the quality of the cooler


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

USA made and lifetime warranty!!!

best of both worlds


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

American company backing an American product!


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

2" drain


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I like the models that have the rope handle. The keep it simple philosophy is the way to go.


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC (Aug 11, 2005)

Made in the USA


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Made in the USA 
Price

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

Made in the USA and the warranty


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I love that it's made in America!!!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Made in USA!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfangler1450 (Jul 14, 2010)

Made in USA and more color options


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Lifetime warranty 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

*Thank you for the contest.*

:cheers:


*Our Lifetime Warranty*
* Made in USA*


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Life time warranty 

made in usa 

hinges


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

*Made in the good ole USA! Choice of color and Life tine warrenty.*


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

*USA*

Made In The USA, of course... Thats a major factor in alot of things i buy!


----------



## OysterBay (Jan 1, 2008)

Made in the USA.
Lifetime warranty.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Embossed ruler and made in the USA


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Made in USA


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Life time warranty 
Made in the USA


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Made in USA
**Embossed ruler on lid
Lifetime Warranty
*


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

*Grizzly Coolers Cooler Giveaway!*

Made in the USA and lifetime warranty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

*Grizzly coolers*

I like the following, in no particular order:

Price
Overall Design
Molded-in hinge with stainless steel pin
2â€ drain plug for easy, quick draining
Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA

Nice product, good luck! :flag: :texasflag


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Lifetime warranty and made in America.


----------



## AggieDad (Dec 12, 2009)

Made in the U.S.A. and the lifetime warranty


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Made in the USA...price and quality...great name also


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

*Your overall design and made in the USA.*


----------



## jaybee193 (Feb 11, 2010)

Made in the USA
Price


----------



## dlg (Jul 30, 2011)

The Name-Grizzly
Made In the USA
Life time warranty


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Lifetime warranty!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Our Full length drain channels
Our Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA

TH


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*My 2 favorite*

Made in the USA
Lifetime warranty
Of course there is a lot more to like about these.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

Made in the good old USA
Lifetime warranty


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA*


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

MADE IN THE USA! 
BearClawâ„¢ Latches


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Made in the USA


----------



## fisheye48 (Oct 8, 2011)

Im a very big fan of the Made in USA and the handles...not like the other coolers where it will break your hands with alot of ice and drinks in them.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Made in the USA. Also like the logo.


----------



## wabo (Oct 11, 2005)

Made in the USA


----------



## charkfisherman (Sep 13, 2011)

Ruler so I can measure my catch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

Camouflage Options
Guys that build them share same interests as clients


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

made in the USA and lifetime warranty.thank you for the chance to win one.


----------



## 2FarAway (Apr 20, 2005)

*Nice looking coolers. My favorites:

Molded-in hinge with stainless steel pin
BearClawâ„¢ Latches require no hardware and keep a secure grip
Our 2â€ Tiedown slots
Made in USA
*


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Made in USA


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Lifetime warranty. I am hell on hinges!


----------



## SOTXANGLER (Jul 15, 2011)

Multiple choices of colors and sizes


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

Made in the USA and the life time warranty.


----------



## osochuck (Nov 20, 2012)

USA & drain channels


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Made in USA!


----------



## Dae1201 (Apr 12, 2011)

Made in USA, Lifetime warranty


----------



## Bigtip (Apr 16, 2009)

Made in USA 
Lifetime Warranty


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

USA!!!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Overall design and made in the USA!!!


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

made in USA


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

made in the USA


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Made in USA!!!! Also lifetime warranty! 

Thanks and welcome


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Molded-in hinge with stainless steel pin
2â€ drain plug for easy, quick draining
2â€ Tiedown slots
Embossed ruler on lid
* Lifetime Warranty*
*Made in USA*


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Color options
2" drain plug


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Made in the USA!


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Made in the USA and lifetime warranty

Â«jÂ»


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Like most "Made in the USA" and Warranty. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

* Lifetime Warranty

*


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

The name, made in USA and the warranty


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I like everything about them but especially made in the USA and your warranty


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Drain plug is a really cool idea. And made in the states.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

USA says it all.


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

*Cooler*

I like the fact that it's made in the USA and the 2" drain.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm quite fond of the colors... I love Lime Green!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Made in the USA!!!
Lifetime warranty!!


----------



## Retired Hazmat (Jul 31, 2011)

The Made in the USA for sure.


----------



## Bubba Likes It (Apr 24, 2013)

*Grizzly*

Just sounds Nasty. Grizzly Coolers are Nasty Tough and Texas Strong. Oh yes I love Grizzly. ))


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Lifetime Warranty


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Life time warranty and made right here in our homeland!


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Made in the USA is just icing on a really nice cake!


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

made in the usa!!!!!!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Made in the USA*

:rybka:
and it keeps ice very well


----------



## snowman10200 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Made in USA*


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Made in the USA
Lifetime Warranty


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Made in the usa!!!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Made the USA and the warranty.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Made in USA. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## goldensammy (Jul 18, 2011)

Made in the USA, of course.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The price & the design


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

MADE IN USA,Color options,big drain plug


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Made in the USA


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Made in the USA and Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## pgrem (Sep 5, 2011)

Made in USA, lifetime warranty.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Made in the good ole USA, and the lifetime warranty. Thanks for the give away!!


----------



## Fish Slime (May 3, 2006)

Made in the USA


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Made in USA and price!


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

I like the: -Full length Drain Channels
-The lifetime Warranty
-Made in the Good old "USA"


ToolMan


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

what isn't there to love. they are a beast of a cooler


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Made in the USA and the color options.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Putting Americans to work and Lifetime support:flag:


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

2"tie downs 
lifetime warranty 
overall design


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Made in USA
Price


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Made in USA
2" drain plug
Molded in hinges


----------



## cajunfisherman409 (Jul 3, 2013)

Made in the USA and Warranty


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

I like the embossed ruler and the molded hinges.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Made in USA and lifetime warranty


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Made in the USA and Lifetime Warranty


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Molded hinges with stainless pins, lifetime warrant, made in USA and 2" drain.


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

Made in the USA and the colors


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Because I need a bad arse cooler. Plus, Made Here.


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

Made in USA and lifetime warranty.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

Made in USA and warranty!


----------



## texag87 (Aug 13, 2006)

lifetime warranty & price


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Made in the USA , your lifetime warranty, and drain channels for easy clean up


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

*150qt*

Heck of a deal on this one $375 150qt

don't stand in front of the 2" drain when you open it, it'll soak you....drains cooler in about 10 seconds-ish :spineyes:


----------



## valve_king (Aug 31, 2006)

Lifetime Warranty!


----------



## force10 (Aug 16, 2005)

Made in the USA!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

2" drain plug and the Lifetime Warranty stand out but it's all good.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Colors &*

2" Drain


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Made in USA
Latches
Tie Down Slots


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Made in USA

Not to mention
warranty and ruler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

I like it all!!


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Made in the USA 

Lifetime warranty

2" drain plug for easy, quick draining


----------



## Salty Sam (Sep 25, 2012)

*Made in USA and **Lifetime Warranty for sure!
*


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

Made in the USA!


----------



## Fishbit (Jan 8, 2013)

Your Name = It's says "manly"
Your Logo = It too says this ain't a sissy cooler
Your Color Options = I can match truck, boat, or whatever
Your Price = you get what you pay for
Your Overall Design = Strong and holds ice
Your Molded-in hinge with stainless steel pin = won't rust and break
Your 2â€ drain plug for easy, quick draining = Gets the fish/game blood and slime off qiuck
Your Full length drain channels = doesn't leave blood and slime in the cooler
Your BearClawâ„¢ Latches require no hardware and keep a secure grip = Makes it hold ice
Your Combo Molded-in heavy duty handles with Rope Handle with nylon sleeved rubber handle = easty to carry and tie down
Your 2â€ Tiedown slots = get for boating
Your Embossed ruler on lid = measure fish and throw in cooler (if legal)
Our Lifetime Warranty = You stand behind your product
Made in USA = Helping other American's live the dream
Other = you are a 2cool sponsor!


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Lifetime warranty. And made in usa. 

'Merica!!


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

Made in USA


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

*Favorite*

Made in USA, Lifetime Warranty, and Ruler on lid


----------



## Poolman (Jul 1, 2012)

U S A made


----------



## xp22 (Jul 20, 2012)

Made in USA!


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

Made in usa


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Made in USA and more affordable price compared to others


----------



## texnred (Jul 8, 2005)

Made in USA, Color Choices, Drain...Not to mention how awesome it would look on my new boat build!


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Made in the USA; latches; handles.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Made in the USA, lifetime Warranty, 2" Drain, and molded-in hinge + stainless pin. all great features


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Made in the USA! 

Really though, hard not to like all of the features.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I really like the built in ruler. Its hard to find a good cooler with a ruler. You hit a home run with this one.


----------



## rsw1013 (Jun 12, 2013)

i like that it has stainless steel pins so they dont rust in the salt air, 2 inch tiedowns for strapping to the back of 4 wheelers, lifetime warranty cause i want a company to stand behind its product, made in the us cause your keeping jobs here also the camo lids look awesome. if i won i think i would get me a maroon bottom with a camo lid!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

1 Made in U.S.A. 
2 Built in ruler so I can measure the beer.


----------



## uttlc (Jun 17, 2007)

Made in USA and Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## GoneFishin2Day (Jan 14, 2012)

Design and warranty!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Made in the USA, lifetime, and drain size.


----------



## shellyLisa (Jan 22, 2010)

Lifetime warranty & color options:doowapsta


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Lifetime Warranty
Made in the USA


----------



## itskris (Oct 11, 2005)

Overall design.
Made in USA
Lifetime Warranty


----------



## redds (Jun 7, 2012)

*Grizzly*

Made in USA with a Lifetime warranty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

I love the name, Grizzly, and that it is made in the USA.

HG


----------



## tgatorhawk (Oct 27, 2010)

Made in the U.S.A. and everything else!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Made in the USA, Lifetime Warranty, 2" Drain, Bear Claw Latches, and full drain channels.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Made in the USA!! We gotta keep all the jobs we can here!!
Love the ruler on top too!


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

Made in the USA!!


----------



## wluell (Sep 16, 2012)

*Name
Logo
Design
Molded-in hinge with stainless steel pin
2â€ drain plug
BearClawâ„¢ Latches 
Molded-in heavy duty handles with Rope Handle
Tie down slots
Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA
*


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

Overall design.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Like the name, Grizzly...that's TOUGH! And it's a USA made product!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Made in the USA and a lifetime warranty!

SG2


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

overall design


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't think I've ever laid eyes on one, but a lifetime warranty and made in the US are good enough for me..


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

I like everything about the Grizzly cooler including the built in ruler and it being made in America


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*thanks for chance at great cooler*

Made in usa!!!!!!!


----------



## smtamu (Jul 17, 2009)

Made in USA and colors!
Thanks for such a 2cool giveaway!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Made In USA!!!!!


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

*What I like*

I like the Made in USA. great job guys!


----------



## curtis1 (Aug 10, 2007)

Made in USA and Lifetime Warranty


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Made in the USA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

Made in the USA!!
Lifetime Warranty!!
Tie-down slots. 
Made in the USA!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

Made in Iowa. My parents, siblings and moost of my extended family were born in Dubuque. I have been through Decorah many times.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Made in the USA


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Made in the USA!!!


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Lifetime Warranty and Made in the USA!!

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Price, design, ruler, warranty, Made in USA


----------



## Taylor7S (Jan 13, 2014)

Made in USA


----------



## z71boy612 (Oct 9, 2009)

Our Lifetime Warranty.Price


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Drain channel, made in USA!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Made in the USA and lifetime warranty. The 2 inch drain is really nice too.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Made in USA and Lifetime Warranty


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Rubber feet so that they don't slide around and scuff my gel coat

Made in USA - because I don't see any point in supporting china when we have superior quality!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lifetime Warranty!


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Color Options
Made in USA
Lifetime Warranty


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Made in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and the lifetime warranty.


----------



## randtx (Mar 31, 2011)

Made in the USA, lifetime warranty, and the website looks pretty good. Good job guys!


----------



## Majek (Jan 8, 2012)

*Grizzly Coolers*

*2â€ drain plug *


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

Made in the USA


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

I would have to say: Made in the USA and the awesome colors


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Made in USA. Life time warranty


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Made in USA. Life time warranty


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Made in USA and 2" drain plug.


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

best handle design
made in the USA
made in the state that gave us Willie, Cody, Micky, and Gary Braun!


----------



## dekelopez (Jul 17, 2012)

Made in the us of a!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

Made in the USA!! Great design and straps!


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ice retention, made in usa


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Made in the USA
Name
Price

overall, a seems to be a nice cooler


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

2â€ drain plug for easy, quick draining

Overall Design

BearClawâ„¢ Latches require no hardware and keep a secure grip


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Made in the USA
Lifetime warranty

Thanks and welcome to 2cool!


----------



## tgjoiner (Jul 3, 2012)

Drain channels and warranty


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

Warranty and made in USA. (plus nice cooler)


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*cooler*

Great warranty and USA made!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Made in the USA
Name
Price!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Made in the USA


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Price and warranty. 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## danman66 (May 24, 2006)

Made in the USA!!!
Lifetime Warranty
Overall Design
Full Length Drain Channels


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Made in the USA


----------



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

2" drain plug and warranty


----------



## Djrodeo (Mar 1, 2013)

Made in the USA and lifetime warranty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

Made in the USA and the unbelievable ice retention capacity.


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

Made in The United States of America
Lifetime Warranty
Ruler


----------



## Sam3 (Dec 28, 2010)

USA


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Made in USA*

USA any questions ??


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

Made in the USA!


----------



## briangt (Apr 6, 2007)

Made in the U.S.A.!


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

USA made, Overall design, and Price!


----------



## Bobby_G (Jan 1, 2012)

Made in USA


----------



## Deano777 (Aug 10, 2013)

Made I the U.S.A.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Made in the USA. Color options.


----------



## jfk47 (May 3, 2005)

Made in the USA, lifetime warranty.


----------



## Txsalt24vx (Jan 30, 2014)

Price, overall design, 2" drain plug and drain channels, bear law latches, tie down slots, lifetime warranty and made in the USA


----------



## BlueBay (Dec 4, 2008)

*Cooler*

Made in USA, RULER


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Made in USA would be the only thing I could say at this time. I have not owed one of your coolers but I will indeed take a look at them and thanks for the chance to win one.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Like everything about them but 3 special features are: 1. great name 2. Made in USA and 3. lifetime warranty.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Not familiar with the cooler, but I like the name and the fact that it is American made.


----------



## leroyg (Aug 30, 2004)

*Our Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA*


----------



## HOFF1 (Feb 4, 2014)

lifetime warranty and made in USA...


----------



## balvarez (Mar 6, 2006)

Made in the USA & Price


----------



## SimplerLife (Feb 20, 2012)

Made in the USA 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiller2482 (Jul 5, 2011)

Color Choices and Made in USA


----------



## 2006ag (May 9, 2012)

I'm a fan of the molded in hinge with stainless pins and the lifetime warranty.


----------



## dd5087 (Apr 24, 2006)

Overall design and Made in the USA


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Made in the USA
Extended Drain Channels


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Made in USA!!!!!!


----------



## texas rigged (Jun 8, 2009)

Made in the USA and lifetime warranty.


----------



## drawNrelease (Apr 19, 2006)

Made in America and built in ruler.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Lifetime warranty and mostly MADE IN USA !!!!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Made in the USA!!!!


----------



## bcavnar (Jul 23, 2010)

Made in the U.S.A


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Made in USA!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Made in USA and ruler on lid.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Made in the usa and the price of course!!!


----------



## TxToeZ (Nov 9, 2012)

*Name*

the name and made in USA


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

MADE IN THE USA, price and lifetime warranty!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Our Name
Our Logo
Our Color Options
Our Price
Our Overall Design
Our Molded-in hinge with stainless steel pin
Our 2â€ drain plug for easy, quick draining
Our Full length drain channels
Our BearClawâ„¢ Latches require no hardware and keep a secure grip
Our Combo Molded-in heavy duty handles with Rope Handle with nylon sleeved rubber handle
Our 2â€ Tiedown slots
Our Embossed ruler on lid
Our Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA*

**** ALL THE ABOVE ***** IT DONT GET MUCH BETTER


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Made in the USA and ruler!


----------



## hondarider8687 (Sep 7, 2011)

Made in the USA and the lifetime warranty


----------



## SkeeterJeff63 (Jan 21, 2009)

Made in the USA and Lifetime Warranty!


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Our Overall Design

Our 2â€ drain plug for easy, quick draining

Our Lifetime Warranty
Made in USA

great looking cooler


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

I really like the Lifetime warranty!! & Made in the USA!!:dance:


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the made in America and the overall design. Will deffinately give one of these a shot soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlindDuck (May 16, 2011)

Made in the USA and lifetime warranty.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

color options are awesome, factory hydrographics, made in USA and lifetime warranty. good job guys.


----------



## sosa77489 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lifetime waranty and the many options available.


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Molded-in hinge with SS pin
Bearclaw latches


Ruff


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Made in the USA, lifetime warranty, stainless steel parts, large drain, color combinations, ruler on the top...just about everything.


----------



## DirtyThirty (Feb 28, 2012)

Made in USA, and 2" tie down slots(genius!), lifetime warranty!


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

made in USA


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

The 2inch drain, and made in the USA!


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

consultant said:


> Welcome to our new sponsor Grizzly Coolers! Grizzly Coolers are proudly envisioned, engineered, tooled, tested, perfected, and produced by Grizzly Coolers in Decorah, Iowa, USA. With features you won't find anywhere else and superior quality, Grizzly is the outdoor everything cooler. Whether you're spending a week at hunting camp, or the water trying to land that next lunker!
> 
> *And now a very special giveaway from our sponsor Grizzly Coolers. 2 Lucky Winners will receive one (1) Grizzly 40 in their choice of standard colors. *
> 
> ...


 Made in the USofA


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Can I just win for a change

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

The molded-in hinge is a very unique idea to solve the age old problem of cooler hinges.


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

*USA*

Made in the USA!!!


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Made in the USA 

and 

Lifetime Warranty


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

*All of it*

I like the name because my last name is Bear and the tie downs are great.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Made in USA,the warranty,colors and logo's.Really didn't see anything I didn't like.I see a sandstone 75 in my future. The ruler on top is a handy touch for us fishermen.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

made in the USA. warranty.


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

quality product
made in the good old usa


----------



## A&MTurfman (Jul 19, 2011)

Made in America and the choice of colors


----------



## jasonr (Jun 15, 2009)

Made in the USA.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm good with white.
molded hinge/ss pin solves alot of problems


----------



## gnews (May 24, 2012)

Made in USA!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

Made in USA and Lifetime Warranty. I wish everything i bought met those criteria.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Made in USA. And, your lifetime warranty.


----------



## Jgonz9 (Jun 7, 2012)

-Price
-Warranty


----------



## DANCING WITH REDS (Sep 20, 2013)

USA,design and warranty


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Lifetime warranty and made in the USA


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

made in usa


----------



## acassidy (Jun 25, 2004)

*Made in USA and I want one!!*

Our Overall Design
Made in USA

I want to win 

Archie


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

made in the usa 
and warranty


----------



## mike35292 (Sep 28, 2009)

*If you're gonna be a bear, be a GRIZZLY!!!*

Name and warranty


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

WoW!!! What corner have you guys NOT covered. Everything seems to be covered. Color combos, top quality, right price and warranty. You can't go wrong. Thanks.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Made in USA,
the jockey is groovey...
and you have a great variety..


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Made in the USA, The built in ruler, the logo, and it would be cool to win one on my birthday which is the 13th.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Justin League (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll say Made in the USA, the Lifetime Wty, and the rope handles.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Made in the USA 

Sent from Tapatalk 2


----------



## adventurer (Jul 3, 2008)

The Hinges and Made in USA


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Made in US


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Made in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA! And then all the rest.


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Made in USA and Lifetime Warranty


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

The most important thing about this product is that it is made in the USA and put Americans to earn a living. Pricing is also a big factor. Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

The lifetime warranty and the price! Thanks!


----------



## zog49 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Grizzly coolers*

I like the molded in hinges with stainless steel pins, the fact that it is made in the USA and the lifetime warranty.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

made in the USA


----------



## jman0328 (Feb 3, 2010)

2" drain and made in USA


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Made in the USA!


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Made in USA! The other day at the store my son pointed at something (I honestly don't remember what it was) and said "Dad you should buy this" and I asked him why. He said "because it says "Made in USA and thats what you like". Thats my Boy!
Nice looking cooler.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

High quality construction, lifetime warranty, and that its made is USA. 

I also like the name. Sounds much cooler than Yeti. 

Thanks.


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

*Made in the USA*

The title says it all, but the lifetime warranty doesn't hurt either.


----------



## XLR_8 (Feb 19, 2010)

made in the good ole USA:flag:


----------



## gordo (Jun 27, 2005)

2" Drain


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

Lid Ruler!!! and Made in the US of A.


----------



## Wicked_Hook (May 14, 2008)

*A Whole Lot*

Made in the USA with a lifetime warranty and I even get to pick what color I want, unless the wife wants a different color:rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I like all the features mentioned. Its hard to pick a favorite. Looks and sounds like a well thought out design. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

-*Molded-in hinge with stainless steel pin*
*-Our BearClawâ„¢ Latches require no hardware and keep a secure grip
-Our 2â€ drain plug for easy, quick draining*
*-Our Full length drain channels*
*-Made in USA*

*Tired of replacing cheap plastic hinges and latches.*
*Like the 2" drain and channels for keeping my deer meat on ice/water. Quicker to drain and refill.*
*The only thing that would make it better, would be a Texas flag on one side and a US flag on the other.

** 
*


----------



## fishinyankee (Feb 11, 2013)

Made in the USA


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

USA

Lifetime warranty

2" drain


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

Very interesting!
First and foremost MADE IN USA!
Like the warranty
competative pricing
I dig the color options a lot
That Jockey Box looks cool as hell
Cool stuff!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

1. Most importantly they are.....
2. Look how tough they are! You don't even need a Warranty because they are so strong! So having a lifetime Warranty is just an added bonus 
3. You don't even need a fishing pole, the fish just jump right in!


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

There is nothing cooler than those handles! The latches are pretty bad arse too!


----------



## jlp6la (Jul 31, 2013)

*Grizzly*

Made in USA....America baby!


----------



## Daubut (Apr 10, 2013)

Made in the USA, quality, & warranty.


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

Not a Yeti


----------



## Tino_e (Feb 11, 2014)

Love that it's made in America and I love the 2" strap down so can lock it down


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Made in the USA!


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Lifetime warranty, made in the USA


----------



## skeltowt (Aug 25, 2010)

*Grizzly Give Away*

Made in USA
Color Selection
Durability


----------



## brokenspoke (Apr 27, 2006)

Latches and Made in the USA!


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Made in the USA!!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Lifetime warranty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Molded hinges really smart as that is a big failure point..

Made in USA / Lifetime warranty!


----------



## Bubba Likes It (Apr 24, 2013)

*USA*

Made in USA. 
Color selection
Theese coolers are 2-COOL. 
Yee-Haw.


----------



## Blackpoint (Jun 16, 2009)

Made in USA
Enjoyed the youtube video page


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Made in USA, bear law latches


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

made in the USA!


----------



## mike latouche (Jun 12, 2011)

everything about these coolers ROCK !


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Lifetime Warranty, made in the USA and Ice retension!


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

*Grizzly*


Color Options are awesome - the Blue & Green especially
Price - very competitive for the quality of the cooler
Overall Design - it's so cool, you'll be competing with the DosEquis guy for who has the most overall coolness. :walkingsm
2" Drain - fantastic, drains the cooler in about 10seconds.
Lifetime Warranty - Love it
Made in USA - Love it!


----------



## GoneFishin2Day (Jan 14, 2012)

Overall design!


----------



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2011)

**Grizzly Coolers Cooler Giveaway Context Closed**

The contest has now closed. Thanks to all who participated!

Two Winners have been drawn at random and those Winners are:

1. surf_ox
2. dlg

Congratulations to the winners! We will PM you for your mailing details.


----------



## GrizzlyCoolers (Jul 19, 2013)

Congrats to the winners and thanks to all for your feedback.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats to the winners. Thanks to Grizzly Coolers for the opportunity.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks a million Grizzly!!!!!!

Cant wait to get it!!!!


----------



## dlg (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks so much. Cant believe it.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!!!

Thanks Grizzly for giving us a chance at winning one!!!


----------

